# Life-Like "Mountain Run" - any info?



## kmmora (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi, I have always been fascinated by trains but have never owned a real model train set. Today I picked up a set for $40 off craigslist. It seemed like a minimal investment to try out model trains. It is a "Life-Like Mountain Run HO" set - it has an engine, four cars, lots of track, two buildings, a tower, some scenery, a mat, and a control panel. It all looks like it's in great shape, the cars are in their original boxes with the packing materials still there, and the buildings were never cemented together - they're still in pieces. The only problem is the engine heats up but doesn't run. I will try to fix it soon but in the meantime I am trying to find out about the set. I looked it up and couldn't find much - seems like it came out in 1990 (though the person I bought it from said it had been in his family since the 70s? strange) but that's about all the info I have. No date on the box or anything.

I'm hoping someone knows something about this set and can share. What was the year and original price? Is it considered a decent set? Any other interesting facts?

I have attached a picture of the box, which is a little beat up but still pretty easy to see.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It could easily go back to '79-83 or thereabouts and $40 would have been about what you'd have paid for it back then. Like most sets, then and now, quality was sacrificed for quantity, leaving very little room for anything of note as far as longevity and collectability. They were made in the thousands and few lasted thru more than a couple months of play. 

Sadly, it's not likely you'll get much life out of that engine. They were fitted with a pancake motor made by Kader that easily smoked. Not that you're without hope of getting it running again, most likely, if it is not burned out, the grease on the gears and bearings have turned into a peanut butter like goo that needs to be cleaned off and re-lubed. My recommendation would be to find a good Athearn Blue Box diesel, that will more than make up for the shortcomings of the set engine. 

Hate to put it so brutally but you are not the first or the last of many of these type questions we will be getting in the next few weeks.


----------

